# 10 Stunning Facts About Microsoft’s Profits



## 24online (May 4, 2007)

*therawfeed.com/pix/billgates.jpg


Wow! The Var Guy owns a calculator, and sat down recently to compare Microsoft's profits to those of ten other famous companies. For fun, he expresses those comparisons in terms of how long it takes Microsoft to exceed the quarterly profits of Apple (two weeks), Google (18 days) and Red Hat (10 hours!) Microsoft also blows away giants like McDonald's, Coca-Cola and Wal-Mart! Microsoft brings in $55 million of profit -- _profit_, not revenue -- *PER DAY*. Something to think about next time you're shelling out $450 for a copy of Microsoft Office. *GO HERE FOR THE JUICY DETAILS

source


*


----------



## i_am_crack (May 4, 2007)

Dude...we are not paying Bill for his pocket... But I am paying for what i call it as so called a Full Functional PC


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

nice info, but knew more then that


----------



## nepcker (May 5, 2007)

Here's one fact that you missed: Microsoft's R&D works are done at Apple.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 5, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Here's one fact that you missed: Microsoft's R&D works are done at Apple.


Lolz....& Coca Cola makes engine Oil.  We understand your pain Nepcker...we do, you are not the only macboy jealous out there.

Cool, the revenue such High itself says how successful the brand is.


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2007)

please a note to OSC and apple ... please dont flame this guy he can blow u to tits-bits in wat like 10 hrs and 2 weeks respectively


----------



## i_am_crack (May 12, 2007)

Coca Cola..Makes Engine Oil...Now thatz worst dream i am gonna have....Comon..I am a deadly fan of COCA Cola..don't make me to puke...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 12, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Here's one fact that you missed: Microsoft's R&D works are done at Apple.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

Though I do not wish to deviate from the topic, I would like to add that Microsoft employees themselves used to refer to Apple's headquarters as "R&D South". Maybe they do even now but not so publicly anymore.

Let the original discussion continue...


----------



## shantanu (May 12, 2007)

hey arya and nepcker any proofs for your claims.. or just BS again.. you guys are so much jealous my god.. i know APPLE is a inferior company.. their CEO is a cheater , the products are always under negative publicity to M$ products.. they cant even run simple games.. i think you dont remember

*MACS .... They waste my ENERGY*​
how usefull macs are see the video again..

see here


----------



## thecyclone2k (May 12, 2007)

Still, they cry of loss of profits due to piracy! C'mon, you rich daddies, let poor people earn something and atleast manage food!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 12, 2007)

Comment on Source said:
			
		

> Speaking of things to think about, where is that money going to go now? I have a few ideas. Expantion, higher pay for employees, donations, etc. *This is just further proof to me that if Microsoft does fall, the economy is going to fall with it.*


 seems interesting


----------



## cynosure (May 12, 2007)

At least I am not adding to his profit.


----------



## anandk (May 12, 2007)

nice find. speaks highly about the success of Windows ! relevant foto too 
and they sure are enjoying the rewards of sucess


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2007)

In the last 6 months, Microsoft made more then 10 billion by salling Vista & Office world wide

And Apple made 8 Mac ads


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

so u mean all apple users are losers?eh?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> In the last 6 months, Microsoft made more then 10 billion by salling Vista & Office world wide
> 
> And Apple made 8 Mac ads


... and you spent your time counting how many advertisements they made, and re-checking it.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2007)

kenshin, too good answer man. Now I hope the ***boys understand it. 



> ... and you spent your time counting how many advertisements they made, and re-checking it.



Nah, don't have waste time to count. Just guessed, did they really made 8?


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

sorry.I am using GNU/Linux.no apples for me yet


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 13, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> sorry.I am using GNU/Linux.no apples for me yet


 and you yourself using a product that is the outcome of "noble thinking" and "freedom of rights" r talking such stuff  shame on you 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... and you spent your time counting how many advertisements they made, and re-checking it.


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> In the last 6 months, Microsoft made more then 10 billion by salling Vista & Office world wide
> 
> And Apple made 8 Mac ads


Ha ha...............nice fact....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> I really dunno prob with the apple guys.....there are a few livin in my society.....First they say Windows is a copy of mac.....then they say they hate windows coz windows doesn't hv cool features like mac...
> 
> Actually they shud be happy coz ppl are using macs(not windows) according to them.and if they hate windows then are they are hating macs,coz windows are macs afterall...its all confusing right...


lolz...

The thing is, we understand the pain & jealousy Mac users & El Jobso has. El Jobso could have been the world's most richest man if it wasen't for his "My Computer My OS My Mouse" approch . Bill Gates designed Windows 95 & let it install on any X86 PC out there, & Intel Pentium was going cheap in those days. A full Windows PC was much cheeper then Mac at that time & Now it gained so much market share.

With every Mac sold & every macboy/marketing agent for Mac made, the jealousy continues. They know & feel that despite for being good they are not considered the best & don't have enough money. The money Apple makes in 3 months, MS makes in 2 weeks , you count the difference.

Mac boys will never admit that Windows is good & somewhat better then Mac. *Well, at the end of the day we Windows users are enjoying the games, maximum ammount of 3rd party hardware support, 3rd party software support, running it on the PC of our choice , running it the way we want it (Default or disected)....umm, it is our OS & we make the rules how it should run. Whether default Icon or Vista shell patch, Windows is not the OS which makes us change our habits, we change Windows to our needs.*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The money Apple makes in 3 months, MS makes in 2 weeks , you count the difference.


and that money too is not from Mac sales but from *iPod Sales* 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mac boys will never admit that Windows is good & somewhat better then Mac. *Well, at the end of the day we Windows users are enjoying the games, maximum ammount of 3rd party hardware support, 3rd party software support, running it on the PC of our choice , running it the way we want it (Default or disected)....umm, it is our OS & we make the rules how it should run. Whether default Icon or Vista shell patch, Windows is not the OS which makes us change our habits, we change Windows to our needs.*


 nothing but the truth .


----------



## amol48 (May 13, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> nothing but the truth .


Apple, Windows and now we have Onida here .. Lol !!!1


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2007)

Onida...aaaaa i m scared of devils


----------



## casanova (May 14, 2007)

GX well said. +1 for all u said here. 

Figures speak better.


----------

